
Open Source BI Helical Insight 4.0 Release - helicalinsight
https://www.helicalinsight.com/helical-insight-4-0/
======
helicalinsight
Hello, We just had release of version 4.0 of our Open Source BI product
Helical Insight.

We just had a major release of version 4.0 of our product. Using our product
you can have traditional canned reporting (like invoices, P&L statement,
salary slips, bank statement etc) as well as new generation dashboards data
analysis and visualization (dashboards, infographs, geomaps etc) also. There
are a ton of features like self service drag drop interface, embedding, Single
Sign On, API support, user role management, exporting, email scheduling,
alerting notifications, workflow, white labeling etc.

We would love to get the feedback from the community here.

Thankyou

